# Flea treatment for cat who is allergic to spot on



## Iwantakitten (27 November 2015)

Little Charl had an allergic reaction to advantage flea treatment last time it was used and had to have a visit to the vets for a steroid injection, however the fleas are still an issue. Obviously I will be giving the vets a call for advice but does anyone have any alternative flea treatments, I'm reluctant to try a different spot on as I was so worried I had poisoned her!


----------



## Umbongo (29 November 2015)

Unfortunately there are not many other options for cats, probably due to the fact that most cats wouldn't eat them. There are a few tablets for cats that you can get from supermarkets but none of them are any good IMO. 

From the vets you can get Comfortis which is a tablet, I don't have any experience of it however. Or Seresto collars, of which I have had some experience and seen good results. 

What was the flea treatment? Different treatments have different active ingredients. I know of a few cats that have had an allergic reaction to Frontline, Broadline etc but been fine on Stronghold or Advocate for example.


----------



## JillA (30 November 2015)

Try dusting with diatomaceous earth powder - microscopic diatoms which have edges sharp enough to damage the fleas (but not the host). As an extra benefit any surplus that drops off will do the same to fleas in the environment, furniture, carpets etc


----------



## thewonderhorse (30 November 2015)

Frontline spray


----------



## SusieT (30 November 2015)

frontline spray is considered quite safe for smaller kittens/puppies.
amazing that someone thinks an earth dusting could damage hard exoskeletons but not soft animal skin..


----------



## chillipup (1 December 2015)

SusieT said:



			frontline spray is considered quite safe for smaller kittens/puppies.
amazing that someone thinks an earth dusting could damage hard exoskeletons but not soft animal skin..
		
Click to expand...

Well here's a bl**dy surprise for you SusieT. Diatomaceous earth causes insects to dry out and die by absorbing the oils and fats from the cuticles of the insects exoskeleton. Its sharp edges are abrasive and speed up this process.

Diatomaceous earth is made from the fossilised remains of tiny aquatic organisms called Diatoms. Their skeletons are made of a natural substance called Silica. Over a long period of time, diatoms accumulated in the sediment of rivers, streams, lakes and oceans. Today, Silica deposits are mined from these areas.

Silica is very common in nature. You may know it as those small white packets placed in packaging of shoes, handbags etc to help absorb moisture. 

The sand surrounding Whitsunday Island in Australia is an amazing 98% silica. It is brilliant white. I have seen it first hand. It is absolutely stunning against the turquoise blue waters... Hmm, wish I was there right now....


----------



## SusieT (1 December 2015)

oh yes, that makes so much more sense...... There are lots of creepy crawlies around the Whitsunday islands that manage to survive this silicon sand that is so deadly...


----------



## Equi (1 December 2015)

Oh for goodness sake can a flea thread not even be civil.


OP, i've used just bog standard louse powder with great success and also the frontline spray. I'm not a fan of tablets for fleas, never worked for me. My fave move still is to dunk them in a bath with teatree shampoo. My cat doesn't LOVE it but he will sit there and not jump out while i wash him. Its been happening since he was a kitten, so he is used to it. lol


----------



## Iwantakitten (27 December 2015)

Sorry for rather late reply everyone and thanks for some suggestions. It was advantage that she had the reaction to. We ended up giving the comfortis tablets a go. Cat would not eat it in food (surprise surprise) but managed to convince her to swallow it. She was sick in the night which is apparently a common side effect but no other reactions and the next day I spotted a dead flea on her fur. Hopefully we should get the ******* under control!


----------

